# Phragmipedium kovachii



## Florian (Dec 5, 2018)

Got this Phragmipedium kovachii 5 years ago, now it is blooming.
Picture 2 is the plant some weeks ago with the flowering shoot.


----------



## JasonG (Dec 5, 2018)

Congrats. A well grown plant. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2018)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I have no luck with this species.


----------



## Justin (Dec 5, 2018)

Excellent. Mine is taking forever to bloom.


----------



## troy (Dec 5, 2018)

What is the ns on this? Very nice to have a blooming kovachii!! Congrats


----------



## abax (Dec 5, 2018)

I'd like to know why Kov. has the most beautiful color and texture, but the
goofy dorsal seems always to spoil the whole effect. Just look at that
gorgeous pouch and that almost nonexistent dorsal. Tsk tsk what a shame...no reflection on the grower and culture.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 6, 2018)

Lovely flower and a well grown plant - congrats.



abax said:


> I'd like to know why Kov. has the most beautiful color and texture, but the
> goofy dorsal seems always to spoil the whole effect. Just look at that
> gorgeous pouch and that almost nonexistent dorsal. Tsk tsk what a shame...no reflection on the grower and culture.



This seems to be almost a generall problem with kovachiis.


----------

